# A little help from people more experienced than I happen to be..



## nadermansour1 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello everyone, I'm new at this and to bodybuilding itself.. On an on an off motion... But it's been a month since I started working out non stop! I was very fat before and I lost so much weight.. I don't have much extra skin on my abdomen but the stubborn fat is noticeable.. I started taking norditropin  and I've seen noticeable results so far! I just started my 3rd pre-filled pen... Anyways sorry for the long intro.. My question is that will it make the stubborn fat go away and tighten my skin on the abdomen area? Thanks I'm advance.. I hope one day i can help


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 6, 2014)

cardio   and calorie deficient diet


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 6, 2014)

So you've been on GH for a month and are seeing "very noticeable" results? I'd be willing to bet that this is from working out for the whole month non-stop, and not the GH. I'd recommend you stop the GH for now. There's not much you can do to spot reduce fat. The places your body likes to hold fat the most, will be the last to go away on a cut IME.

Do some reading around here on diet and training, and get that in order. Save the Nordi pens for when you need them. It takes about 4-6 months to really see any benefit from GH. Just stop for now, and save some money.

PS - welcome to UG


----------



## nadermansour1 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the advice I needed to hear this.. My diet is clean and I'm working out accordingly.. I'll follow what you suggested and read more about diet and training.. I'll keep you posted about how it goes... I really appreciate your help! Thanks a lot for the warm welcome


----------

